# New DAW new problems



## Axe (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi guys, i´ve just got my new DAW. i´m using 2x2gb memory on dual channel (cause still 32 bits), i7 930, Asus P6X58D Premium, 500gb and 1tb Seagate barracuda. Well, the problem is on kontakt 3.5, the sound is cuting off whenever i play!!! 

ok, listen to the Gofriller example http://www.badongo.com/audio/23747385

The first melody is on the Kontakt player 2 and then the same melody on Kontakt 3.5

I´ve tried everything!! and i want to upgrade to kontakt 4, but occurs the same problem on the free kontakt player 4 on the native site.

Anyone here has been through this kind of problem?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 27, 2010)

Which DAW is it anyways?


----------



## Axe (Jul 27, 2010)

Cubase 5 

But the problem happens with kontakt in standalone too


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 27, 2010)

Make sure its not a scripting conflict with Gofriller in Kontakt 3.5 by testing other Kontakt instruments. If they also behave this way, that is not normal. Definitely sounds like Kontakt's direct from disk streaming is not working. 

Have you contacted Native Instrument's tech support about this? Sounds like something got corrupted and an uninstall and reinstall may be required. But check with them first.


----------



## Axe (Jul 27, 2010)

"Definitely sounds like Kontakt's direct from disk streaming is not working."




that´s is the problem!!

But why in kontakt player 2 works just fine and Kontakt 3.5 and Kontakt player 4 does not?

[/quote]


----------



## José Herring (Jul 27, 2010)

Have you checked to see if the cello is compatible with later version of Kontakt?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 27, 2010)

josejherring @ Tue Jul 27 said:


> Have you checked to see if the cello is compatible with later version of Kontakt?



I tried to mention that here:


Frederick Russ @ Tue Jul 27 said:


> Make sure its not a scripting conflict with Gofriller in Kontakt 3.5



Again, could be a scripting issue with that particular library - which is why I asked if other libraries behaved the same way.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 27, 2010)

Hm, Gofriller works fine in Kontakt 4 here.

But sure, the Gofriller Chello is built for Kontakt 2. There are many other incompatible (Kontakt 2) instruments that also don`t work perfect in Kontakt 4. 

The reason because I have Kontakt 2, 3, and 4 on my computer. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 28, 2010)

Axe, are you using the /3 GB switch?


----------



## Axe (Jul 28, 2010)

Axe, are you using the /3 GB switch?


I don´t know. how can i do that???

in my older pc, there was no problem. and i have 3Gb of memory


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 28, 2010)

Look up in your support center -> system how many RAM is really used -> 2 GB probably.

Then google /3GB switch (don't have a handy link at hand atm, sorry, but you basically add an entry into your boot.ini like: 

/3GB userva=2900

Nothing complicated.


----------



## Axe (Jul 28, 2010)

Hannes

Still the same!!

anyway, i´ll try to contact the kontakt suports!!



Thanks


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 28, 2010)

Axe, what version have you installed?


----------



## Axe (Jul 28, 2010)

Interesting thing, i´ve reinstall the kontakt. First the 3.0 and... surprise the problem was gone. Then updated for the 3.5 and... the problem was back!!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 28, 2010)

Then perhaps update to K4 if you can.


----------



## Axe (Jul 28, 2010)

Is there any difference between K4 to KP4? the problem is on KP4 too


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 28, 2010)

Axe @ Wed Jul 28 said:


> Is there any difference between K4 to KP4? the problem is on KP4 too



Not much difference. Contact NI! 8)


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 28, 2010)

Axe @ Thu Jul 29 said:


> Interesting thing, i´ve reinstall the kontakt. First the 3.0 and... surprise the problem was gone. Then updated for the 3.5 and... the problem was back!!



...and sure you use the same settings in both versions?


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 29, 2010)

Well I have a similar problem.
NI said it was the install so they sent a second copy but it had the same troubles.
Keeps asking to un install Kontakt 4.0 which I dont have.
3.0 got a new serial number and it doesn' work, 4 player won't work, and the upgrade wont' work.
They are working on the problem and say its the registry. I regedit'd for hours and even re installed XP SP3, nadda.
So k2P will do the gig so I am cool.
But NI have changed their registration copy/protection scheme around and for guys who crossgraded once before,then upgraded, there are troubles.............
I will let you know when they finally get my situtaion fixed.
I was assured this was my problem only, so that's why I cleaned and re installed over and over.
Somewhat comforting to know that this is being repeated elsewhere.
The guy who is the windows expert is with me now, so I'll try this method for another week or so.
Kontakt 3,0, player 4.0 and upgrade from 3,0 to 4,0 are a no go now for 1 month.
I was also on the back ordered waiting list so its been 5-6 weeks now of back and forth. .netframe and the new installer were also re installed with no sucess.

Thankfully they are trying still................


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 29, 2010)

wow... that's awful. Sounds like an indicator of a much bigger problem then. Hopefully they'll get it sorted out soon.


----------



## Axe (Jul 29, 2010)

I´ve up graded my windows to Sp3 and the problem was gone!! Thank you guys!!!


----------



## Axe (Jul 29, 2010)

chimuelo what´s your sound card???


I know what the problem is in my pc

The M-Audio driver

The kontakt works well on 6.0.2_5.10.0.5074 driver for SP3

But the 5.10.00.5057v3 driver is for SP2 make kontakt have some DFD problems.


Now i have to decide, Gigastudio or Kontakt!! I want to use LASS but i like my Vienna!!

Damn you M-Audio


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 29, 2010)

There is no question. Kontakt. Throw GS in trash.


----------



## Axe (Jul 29, 2010)

EvilDragon, come on!! GS rules!!!


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey Axe,
I use an XITE-1 1U DSP rack since I need AES/EBU, realtime control, and realtime Modular synths as well as Hardware Analog.
It's for live performance.

I also use Gigastudio still until I go all Kontakt, which I am sure will be working before long.
I still have the Cube, SISS and Miraslav, and use Kontakt for Horns, EPianos, etc.
You should get Bidule and host both apps. No need just to be forced to use one or the other.
Gigastudio is my fav for high poly and Kontakt is better suited for well scripted instruments.
With Bidule I can use Gigastudio, Kontakt and Reaper along with hardware and DSP all integrated in realtime. Reaper is lean and perfect for large amounts of MIDI data automations. 
I would like to go all Kontakt and want to use NCW instruments and stay 32bit for live. Once I can achieve a stable template I can give Gigastudio a proper burial.
Below Giga and Kontakt get the same hardware effects into the 48 channel mixer.


----------

